# what is Vdr on this calculator to disign a speaker enclosure



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I am tring to design my own speaker box using this calculator. What is the Vdr liters - Volume of internal driver and parts and Vb. What do I enter here? Here is a link to the calculator. Thanks for the help. 
http://www.mh-audio.nl/ClosedBoxCalculator.asp


----------

